# What happened to me?



## kbreeze (May 29, 2012)

Yes another porn thread. Everyone knows about it i wont bore you with the details but shiz i need help. I am not married but in a LTR, I live alone. I woke up today realizing I am alone, not married, no kids, have barely any hobbies, bored. Seems my only passion is porn and it has left me in a sad state of affairs.
I have to stop. When i was about 6 i found a Playboy and I think that f'd me up. lol 

Just looking for real world help. Believe me i have tried alot of things from reading the bible, going to church, seeing a counsilor, ect and that all last for about 32 hours until the temptation overwelms me.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Hey at least the chicks in the porn mags and videos don't expect you to buy them anything or take them anywhere.

And you get the variety.

Not a bad deal all around.

Being alone isn't all that bad, and oftentimes being in a relationship is over rated.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

kbreeze said:


> Yes another porn thread. Everyone knows about it i wont bore you with the details but shiz i need help. I am not married but in a LTR, I live alone. I woke up today realizing I am alone, not married, no kids, have barely any hobbies, bored. Seems my only passion is porn and it has left me in a sad state of affairs.
> I have to stop. When i was about 6 i found a Playboy and I think that f'd me up. lol
> 
> Just looking for real world help. Believe me i have tried alot of things from reading the bible, going to church, seeing a counsilor, ect and that all last for about 32 hours until the temptation overwelms me.


Have you seen an addictions specialist? If not you might want to start there, someone who can help you with sex/porn addictions.


----------

